# 2roosters 1hen



## Mgrechot (7 mo ago)

New to chickens, family gave us 3 chicks. They turned out to be 2 roosters 1 hen. We really wanted 2 hens 1 rooster. My wife read it was difficult to introduce new stock as the disease factor. Plus we don’t need 2 roosters. They are 9 weeks old….until I get rid of one, do I separate from the pullet? They seem to gang up on her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, take the boys out. The boys will mature faster than the female and they can end up hurting her. 

Quarantine isn't that bad, really. It's keeping the new birds totally away from the flock for 30 days. Introductions can take patients but if you get them now it wont' be that hard.

Are these large fowl or bantams?


----------



## Mgrechot (7 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Yes, take the boys out. The boys will mature faster than the female and they can end up hurting her.
> 
> Quarantine isn't that bad, really. It's keeping the new birds totally away from the flock for 30 days. Introductions can take patients but if you get them now it wont' be that hard.
> 
> Are these large fowl or bantams?


2leghorns (roosters) 1 Orpington


----------



## Mgrechot (7 mo ago)

Mgrechot said:


> 2leghorns (roosters) 1 Orpington


So do I start with chicks again? Where to find more laying hens?


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

You can buy more chicks from a local breeder, mail order through a hatchery, or buy chicks from a farm store. You can purchase started pullets through some places, but they are far more expensive than chicks. Some people occasionally rehome entire flocks for whatever reason, but sometimes it's because they're past laying age.

The usual rooster to hen ration is 1:10, otherwise the rooster will stress the hens and cause things like broken feathers or even a bare back. If you want to keep both roosters, you will need at least 20 hens. If you only want 2 hens, it might be best to keep them without a rooster. They do not need a rooster to lay eggs. Unless you have a particularly laid back and docile rooster, I think those 2 hens will quickly become stressed and start having bare backs and other injuries from the rooster doing his duty.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I used to have 2 roosters and a hen. Sadly I gave the 2 roosters back and got 2 hens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I used to have 2 roosters and a hen. Sadly I gave the 2 roosters back and got 2 hens.


It was a hard decision but those 2 hens I got are my best friends now.


----------

